# My Betta has missing or discolored scales on his head.



## Fishnoob78 (Oct 30, 2005)

My male Betta that I have had for about 5 months has something going on with his head.

This is a little hard to describe but what it looks like is that his scales are either missing or discolored. He is a dark Betta and this area that I am talking about is lighter than his natural color. 

I looked at the disease sticky and did not see anything that matched. 

He seems to be a little less active lately and more jumpy at noises. About a week ago I set my coffee mug down near his tank and he went full speed into the bottom of the tank. He was lifeless for about 10 minutes...I honestly thought he was dead. 

The water temp is 80, conditions are fine. I do a 75% water change in his 5 gallon tank every other day. He's eating. 

Any thoughts are appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## toadstoool (Apr 29, 2006)

I have noticed the same thing on my blue and white Betta, on the top of his head redish blotches. I dont know why maybe its normal as they get older.


----------



## Echo (Apr 23, 2006)

Try not doing so many large water changes. I would recommend doing only a 50% water change every week as long as the tank is cycled. Is it cycled? Try adding a little aquarium salt if you don't have plants or inverts in there.


----------

